# I was just hired as an seasonal fulfilment rep/cashier/tech will they keep me?



## DamionR (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi i was just hired and i was wondering iff they will keep me if I have completely open availability and willing to learn new areas.


----------



## Jcrichardson35 (Nov 8, 2022)

Excellent attendance. Understanding and exhibiting Target culture. Excellent attendance. Likability. Excellent attendance.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 8, 2022)

It just wouldn't be Q4 without 90 "are they keeping me?" threads.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 8, 2022)

Who knows. Just work hard and be a team player.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2022)

...and show up!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 8, 2022)

Attendance and job performance are key. If you are pleasant to work with and your co-workers like you that’s a big plus, too. Good luck!🍀😁


----------



## Times Up (Nov 9, 2022)

And make sure they know you want to stay on before the leaders have conversations about who stays and who goes.


----------

